

List of aerial disappearances - algorithm_dk
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_aerial_disappearances

======
smackfu
Here's a more relevant Wiki page:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Air_Flight_574](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Air_Flight_574)

A commercial airliner that went down at sea in 2007 in East Asia and no debris
were found for a week.

~~~
rplnt
This one is relevant in a way... plane can truly disappear without crashing
(probably):
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N844AA](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N844AA)

------
davidw
They should add this guy:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wan_Hu](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wan_Hu)

------
intull
Its just a bit chilling to see only a couple of incidents solved out of the
lot!

------
JimmaDaRustla
Yes, we get it, planes disappear.

------
wcummings
TWA800

~~~
dingaling
TWA800 hardly disappeared - it left a spectacular firey trail across the sky
as it disintegrated.

In fact the fuel was still burning on the surface of the water as the first
pieces of wreckage were recovered.

Interesting, though, how we refer to TWA800 ( which is correct, it was the
actual call sign of the aircraft that day) vs MH370 ( which is incorrect,
that's the itinerary flight number that means something only to passengers and
route planenrs ). The actual call sign was MAS370.

